

Galaxy S3 Features Include Free 50 GB Dropbox - rpikeca
http://www.galaxyinsider.com/news/1039

======
gareim
Misleading (and possibly flat-out wrong) title:

"There is no specific information in the deal as to exactly how much
additional free space Dropbox will be providing on Samsung devices beyond the
2 GB. "

Can't we find a way to ban accounts that are solely for promoting their own
blogs?

------
dhawalhs
I got 50gb added to my Dropbox account when I logged into the Dropbox app on
the 7" Samsung Galaxy Tab 2. Maybe it will be a feature for all upcoming
Samsung android devices.

------
benwerd
Kudos to Dropbox, although I wonder how this sits with the Android / Google
Drive integration I assume is around the corner?

